# Winter build complete - 35 Whelen



## Kiwi98j (Sep 6, 2005)

I just completed assembly of my winter project for a one-off elk hunt this fall. The barrel is a Midway A&B blued 24" 1-12 magnum contour chambered in 35 Whelen, Savage e-series action , Sharp Shooters Supply comp trigger, bolt handle and recoil lug. I set it up in a Savage BV laminate until I find the stock I want. I'm leaning toward a traditional walnut sporter style, either an aftermarket or a Savage take-off if I can find one with good wood. I'll refinish the stock, bed and pillar the action when I find the right one. I will rework and re-install the stock trigger after load development. The final scope will be a Burris 4x14.5 bplex, Burris dovetail base and Signature rings.

I mounted my 24x target scope and spent an afternoon last weekend breaking in the barrel. I used 40 Rem, 200 gr. factory loads, then 2 sets of 5 each min and midpoint charge handloads of R-19 over 250 gr. GameKings and Partitions. Now that I have a supply of formed cases, the fun begins and I can start working on load development using the Sierras and Noslers over R-19, IMR-7828 and H-4831. This is my first time using Remington brass, so imagine my surprise to have to cull out 9 cases in 2, 20 count bags due to splits and deformed case necks.

I was pleasantly surprised with the A&B barrel. After I settled down and got the scope zero set, I was able to print groups at less than 1.75" and a bit tighter with the midpoint handloads. I've found the "sweet spot" for 30-06 and variants to be near 90% of case capacity so I expect this rifle to be 1.5" or better shooter in final form and adequate for my intended use. Copper fouling is as expected but should lesson as the bore smoothes out, from my prior experience with A&B barrels. Recoil was significant, tolerable for a hunting rifle but I reached my pain threshold at the end of the afternoon.

I will have bit over $650 in this rifle including the action, barrel, estimting ofr the stock, trigger, misc. parts and caliber specific dies, jags, cleaning rod etc. This has been an enjoyable project and will be a nice addition to my battery of Savage project rifles - .243 Win, 25-06 Rem, 6.5-284 and the 2 .308 Wins. My next project will be a short action varmint rig, either a 204 or 22-250 or similar.


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

Sounds cool,have fun.................


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

Sounds like a great project. You may want to try some RL-15 in your whelen, or my favorite in my whelen improved is AA-2520. My bullet selection seems to favor the 225gr bullets. The sierra 225 is very accurate, and would be my bullet to use for large deer and smaller. It tends to be very accurate but opens up a bet too easly for much larger game. For deer up to elk, the nosler 225 BT is built very stout and will work on about anything that won't chew on you if things are not right. The 225 partition and a-frame are also do anything bullets. And lastly, if your gun will shoot them, the barns triple shock is ok for all critters big or small. The 250 speer is a great all around bullet at a not premum price that will handle all hunting needs. Other powders would be H-BL-2(c), and varget as well as the vv-130 and vv150 and H-4320. You will love yoiur whelen, it is a bang flop type of thing. After I built mine, I just had to have a 358 win, and a 358 norma. Good luck with the elk this fall.


----------



## Kiwi98j (Sep 6, 2005)

35Whelen update

Here's a picture of the rifle in the cleaning cradle in it's present form set up in a varmint stock, comp trigger and target scope for load development. Once I find a good walnut sporter or hunter stock, I'll pillar and bed the action. Re-install the nunter weight trigger and install the Burris 4.5x14 scope. Not sure if I will keep it chambered in 35Whelen after the Elk hunt. It'll depend if I get a ticket for another one-off hunt but I'm considering going with a .260 variant.

I build these up from take-off parts and aftermarket barrels. All the work is my own, good or bad. 








[/img]


----------

